# General > Book & Author Requests >  Ernest Hemingway

## McBoogie

I'm not up on my public domain laws but here is a list of all books he wrote and publish dates. I figure some of the earlier ones should be public domain by now.

The Sun Also Rises (1920) 
The Torrents of Spring (1925) 
A Farewell to Arms (1929) 
Death in the Afternoon (1932) 
Green Hills of Africa (1935) 
To Have and Have Not (1937) 
For Whom the Bell Tolls (1940) 
Across the River and Into the Trees (1950) 
The Old Man and the Sea (1950) 
Adventures of a Young Man (1962) 
A Moveable Feast (1964) 
Islands in the Stream (1970) 
The Dangerous Summer (1985) 
The Garden of Eden (1985) 
True at First Light (1999)

----------


## Admin

Well, The Sun Also Rises may be out of copyright (the other ones unlikely) but in addition to it being out of copyright I need a digital source for it. I don't actually type these all in myself. I basically get a digital source, chop it up into chapters, put it in a database, and make it searchable.

----------


## NickAdams

If The Sun Also Rises is in public domain, it would be nice to get a volunteer to type it up. 

in our time was published before The Sun Also Rises, although it is mostly paragraphs, it's a start. Any thoughts on his poetry?

----------


## Logos

It looks like there are _no_ Hemingway public domain works (published pre-1923):

http://www.ernest.hemingway.com/page10.htm
http://www.lostgeneration.com/hrcbib.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernest_Hemingway

----------

